# a new work in progress



## Fibonacci (Feb 8, 2009)

It's not much. About a minute long so far. Just something I'm working on using MuseScore. Simple tune. Any feedback would be appreciated. I've called it Meditation No 1 for the time being. Any thoughts on a better name are welcome.


__
https://soundcloud.com/jefferiahfearghail%2Fmeditation-no-1-2nd-version


----------

